# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Ակումբցիների աշխատանքների (սեփական/թարգմանված) հավաքածուի տպագրություն

## Chuk

> Իսկ եթե լրջացնե՞նք ակումբի մրցույթների կոնցեպցիան


Կազմակերպիր լուրջ կոնցեպցիայով մրցույթ: 
Սակայն դա, իմ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկմամբ, դատապարտված է անհաջողության հենց թեկուզ այդ կարգի լուրջ գրաքննադատների ու գնահատողների բացակայության պատճառով: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ թեև ակումբում կան հրաշալի ստեղծագործողներ, բայց այստեղ առավել շատ գործ ունենք սկսնակների ու սիրողների հետ:

----------

Ariadna (14.04.2010), Շինարար (14.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կազմակերպիր լուրջ կոնցեպցիայով մրցույթ: 
> Սակայն դա, իմ սուբյեկտիվ դիտարկմամբ, դատապարտված է անհաջողության հենց թեկուզ այդ կարգի լուրջ գրաքննադատների ու գնահատողների բացակայության պատճառով: Ես կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի համար էլ գաղտնիք չի, որ թեև ակումբում կան հրաշալի ստեղծագործողներ, բայց այստեղ առավել շատ գործ ունենք սկսնակների ու սիրողների հետ:


Իսկ իմ անձնական փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հենց սկսնակների ու սիրողների էնտուզիազմն է լավագույն արդյունքը տալիս))) կօգնե՞ս ստիմուլ ստեղծելու հարցում: Եթե պատմվածքների թարգմանության մրցույթ կազմակերպեմ՝ մի քանի հաղթողներով, հնարավո՞ր է արդյունքը գրքի տեսքով տպագրել:

----------

Արևածագ (14.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ իմ անձնական փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ հենց սկսնակների ու սիրողների էնտուզիազմն է լավագույն արդյունքը տալիս))) կօգնե՞ս ստիմուլ ստեղծելու հարցում: Եթե պատմվածքների թարգմանության մրցույթ կազմակերպեմ՝ մի քանի հաղթողներով, հնարավո՞ր է արդյունքը գրքի տեսքով տպագրել:


Ֆինանսավորու՞մ ես  :Jpit: 
Մենք դեռևս չենք տպագրել ակումբի ստեղծագործողների ստեղծագործությունների ժողովածուն, իսկ ընդհանրապես թաց տեղը պառկելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Դեռ նման որակի թարգմանություններ ապահովվեք, հետո կերևա: Իսկ կոնկրետ ես որքան էլ որ ցանկանամ նման գործով զբաղվելու ժամանակ ներկայումս չունեմ, ցավոք:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ֆինանսավորու՞մ ես 
> Մենք դեռևս չենք տպագրել ակումբի ստեղծագործողների ստեղծագործությունների ժողովածուն, իսկ ընդհանրապես թաց տեղը պառկելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Դեռ նման որակի թարգմանություններ ապահովվեք, հետո կերևա: Իսկ կոնկրետ ես որքան էլ որ ցանկանամ նման գործով զբաղվելու ժամանակ ներկայումս չունեմ, ցավոք:


Տեսա՞ր :Wink: 
Ցանկացած դեպքում, կարո՞ղ ես այս թեմայով մեր գրառումները կտրել ու նոր թեմայում դնել, որտեղ ես հայտարարություն կկատարեմ՝ բոլոր հետաքրքրվողների համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Տեսա՞ր
> Ցանկացած դեպքում, կարո՞ղ ես այս թեմայով մեր գրառումները կտրել ու նոր թեմայում դնել, որտեղ ես հայտարարություն կկատարեմ՝ բոլոր հետաքրքրվողների համար:


Եվ ի՞նչ պետք է տեսնեի, միթե՞ իմ գրառումներում որևէ նոր միտք կար, կամ կար մի խոսք, որը նախորդների հստակ տրամաբանական շարունակությունը չէ՞ր  :Huh: 
Շարունակում եմ կարծել, որ մրցույթները աշխատելու են առավել ժամանցային ֆորմատում, լուրջ ու որակյալ թարգմանությունները (իրենց նախընտրած ու հոգեհարազատ հեղինակի) մարդիկ անելու են առանց ակումբի մրցույթ անցկացնելու, ակումբն այս պահին նման բարձր պլանկայով մրցույթ անցկացնելու ներուժ չունի, այդ թվում դա կազմակերպելու ներուժ չունես դու, հեչ որ չէ պրոֆեսիոնալ գնահատողների, պրոֆեսիոնալ ժյուրիի բացակայության պատճառով: Ցանկացած նման մրցույթ, որ կկազմակերպվի ակումբում, լինելու է նույն կամ մոտավորապես նույն մակարդակին ինչ նախորդները (իսկ դրանք բավական բարձր մակարդակ են, բայց ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ մրցույթի մակարդակ):

----------


## Rhayader

Եթե մասնակցեն, ասենք, Հայկօն, Գալաթեան, Անուկը, Բյուրակնը, Իմփրեշնը, դու ու էլի մի քանիսը, անկախ ժյուրիից, չե՞ս կարծում, որ արդյունքի մակարդակը կբարձրանա: Թեման ու իմ հայտարարությունն ավելի շատ գործ ունեին տպագրության համար հովանավոր գտնելու հետ: Իսկ տպագրվելն, ընդունիր, բավականաչափ լավ մոտիվացիա է, որ մարդիկ էլ գործին լուրջ մոտենան:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե մասնակցեն, ասենք, Հայկօն, Գալաթեան, Անուկը, Բյուրակնը, Իմփրեշնը, դու ու էլի մի քանիսը, անկախ ժյուրիից, չե՞ս կարծում, որ արդյունքի մակարդակը կբարձրանա: Թեման ու իմ հայտարարությունն ավելի շատ գործ ունեին տպագրության համար հովանավոր գտնելու հետ: Իսկ տպագրվելն, ընդունիր, բավականաչափ լավ մոտիվացիա է, որ մարդիկ էլ գործին լուրջ մոտենան:


Թարգմանության տպագրությունը բավական բարդ խնդիր է: Մի կողմից սովորական գրքի տպագրման ծախսերը, մյուս կողմից հեղինակային իրավունքի խնդիրները:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ հովանավոր գտնելու դեպքում առավել ցանկալի է կամ ակումբի  ստեղծագործողների *սեփական* ստեղծագործությունների ժողովածու, կամ էլ կոնկրետ հեղինակների ստեղծագործությունների ժողովածուներ հրատարակել, այլ ոչ թե թարգմանությունների: Այս դատողություններս անում եմ մի պահ մոռանալով հովանավոր գտնելու բավական բարդ խնդիրը:

----------

Ariadna (14.04.2010), Chilly (22.04.2010), My World My Space (14.04.2010), Շինարար (14.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Թարգմանության տպագրությունը բավական բարդ խնդիր է: Մի կողմից սովորական գրքի տպագրման ծախսերը, մյուս կողմից հեղինակային իրավունքի խնդիրները:
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ հովանավոր գտնելու դեպքում առավել ցանկալի է կամ ակումբի  ստեղծագործողների *սեփական* ստեղծագործությունների ժողովածու, կամ էլ կոնկրետ հեղինակների ստեղծագործությունների ժողովածուներ հրատարակել, այլ ոչ թե թարգմանությունների: Այս դատողություններս անում եմ մի պահ մոռանալով հովանավոր գտնելու բավական բարդ խնդիրը:


Ուրախ եմ, որ թարգմանական մրցույթների մասին առաջարկս այնպիսի զարգացում ունեցավ, առանց իմ ուղղորդելու, որ կարող եմ գրել մի կարևոր բան ևս. Ստեղծագործող ակումբցիներն անձամբ իրենք պիտի վճարեն իրենց գործերի հրատարակության ծախսը: Պարզվում է գրքի մեկ երես-էջի գինն ու ցանկացածը, իր հնարավորություններից ելնելով, որոշում է, թե ինքը քանի էջ կարող է գնել: Իհարկե, անմիջապես լիմիտ պիտի սահմանել՝ մի ստեղծագործողից 10 բանաստեղծություն կամ 2 արձակ ստեղծագործությունից ոչ ավել: Որ գիրքը լինի «Դար»ի ժողովածուն, ոչ թե ասենք՝ «Այսինչը և մնացյալը»: Իմ անձնական փորձից հայտնեմ. Հայաստանում գիրք տպելը դժվար չի, մի փոքր անձնական շահագրգռվածություն է պետք: Վաճառելն է դժվար, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրախ եմ, որ թարգմանական մրցույթների մասին առաջարկս այնպիսի զարգացում ունեցավ, առանց իմ ուղղորդելու, որ կարող եմ գրել մի կարևոր բան ևս. Ստեղծագործող ակումբցիներն անձամբ իրենք պիտի վճարեն իրենց գործերի հրատարակության ծախսը: Պարզվում է գրքի մեկ երես-էջի գինն ու ցանկացածը, իր հնարավորություններից ելնելով, որոշում է, թե ինքը քանի էջ կարող է գնել: Իհարկե, անմիջապես լիմիտ պիտի սահմանել՝ մի ստեղծագործողից 10 բանաստեղծություն կամ 2 արձակ ստեղծագործությունից ոչ ավել: Որ գիրքը լինի «Դար»ի ժողովածուն, ոչ թե ասենք՝ «Այսինչը և մնացյալը»: Իմ անձնական փորձից հայտնեմ. Հայաստանում գիրք տպելը դժվար չի, մի փոքր անձնական շահագրգռվածություն է պետք: Վաճառելն է դժվար, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է:


 Շնորհակալություն խորհուրդների համար  :Smile:

----------

Արևածագ (14.04.2010), Շինարար (14.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ անձնական փորձից հայտնեմ. Հայաստանում գիրք տպելը դժվար չի, մի փոքր անձնական շահագրգռվածություն է պետք: Վաճառելն է դժվար, բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է:


Անձնական շահագրգռվածության հետ մեկտեղ ֆինանս պետք չի՞ :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Այս թեմայում կքննարկենք իմ առաջարկած միտքը. ակումբցիների սեփական կամ թարգմանած աշխատանքների ժողովածուի տպագրությունը:
Հաշվարկն այսպիսին է. ճշտեցի՝ «Զանգակ-97» հրատարակչությունում 60x84, 100 էջանոց գրքի 300 օրինականոց տպաքանակը կնստի մոտ 100,000 դրամ, ավելացնելու դեպքում գինը գծայնորեն չի աճում (ինչքան շատ կտպագրես՝ այնքան ավելի ձեռնտու է), չնայած այդպես էլ չկարողացա պարզել գործակիցը: Այնպես որ՝ նույնիսկ ինքնաֆինանսավորման դեպքում սա իրականանալի է:
Մի կողմից՝ Չուկը պնդում է, որ Ակումբի անդամների աշխատանքների գիրք տպագրելն ավելի կարևոր նպատակ է, ես այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ նրա հետ: Ակումբում ես գրեթե չեմ տեսնում ստեղծագործողներ ու աշխատանքներ, որոնք կուզեի ունենալ գրքի տեսքով: Ինչևէ, հայ ընթերցողների մասսան միայն ես չեմ, այնպես որ՝ մնացածի կարծիքներն էլ արժի լսել:
Երկրորդ միտքը ժամանակակից գրողների աշխատանքների հայերեն թարգմանությունների ժողովածու հրատարակելն է: Այստեղ կարելի է մի կրակոցով երկու և ավելի նապաստակ խփել. գրքի վաճառքից ստացված գումարը փոխանցվում է ինչ-որ մանկատան, երեխաբերի լեյկիմիայի բուժման կամ այլ բարեգործական նպատակով: Անձամբ իմ խնդրանքն է՝ երեխաների համար լինի: Նախ՝ բարի գործ կանենք (իսկապես կանենք, քանի որ անշահախնդիր կտրամադրենք մեր աշխատանքը), երկրորդ՝ հեշտ կլինի բարերար գտնել, ով այդպիսի ներդրում կանի, հետո՝ գրքերի վաճառքի վրա դրական կազդի, եթե ընթերցողներն իմանան, թե ուր են գնալու իրենց ծախսած փողերը, ու վերջապես՝ հեղինակային իրավունքների հետ կապված հարցերը շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի լուծել, եթե շահույթ չհետապնդող ու առավել ևս՝ բարեգործական նախագիծ է: Արդյունքում՝ հայ ընթերցողին ծանոթացնում ենք ժամանակակից արտասահմանյան գրականությանը, բարեգործություն ենք անում, մի փոքր էլ «լողանում ենք փառքի ճառագայթների մեջ» ու տպագրվելու փորձ ենք ստանում:
Ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

ars83 (15.04.2010), Chilly (22.04.2010), Jarre (14.04.2010), KT' (12.10.2010), kyahi (14.04.2010), Sphinx (15.04.2010), Yellow Raven (14.04.2010), Արևածագ (14.04.2010), Ուլուանա (14.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ակումբցիների ստեղծագործությունների տպագրությունն, ըստ իս, կոմերցիոն ծրագիր չէ: Ինքնաֆինանսավորումով թեկուզ 300 օրինակ կարելի է տպագրել ու ողջ տպաքանակը բաժանել հեղինակների մեջ: Դրանից հետո թող յուրաքանչյուրը մտածի իրեն հասածը նվիրելու կամ վաճառելու :Smile:  մասին:
 Ինչ վերաբերվում է թարգմանական գրականությանը, լիովին համաձայն եմ Ռայադերի առաջարկին:

----------


## Rhayader

Իրականում մի գաղափարը մյուսին չի խանգարում. երկուսն էլ բավականաչափ պարզ են: Կարելի է նման թեթև բաների վրա փորձ ձեռք բերել, հետո արդեն ավելի լուրջ բաներ անել: Ասենք՝ կոնկրետ հեղինակների ժողովածուներ թողարկել:

----------

KT' (12.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ժամանակակից գրականություն թարգմանելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հեղինակից իրավունք ստանալ, հակառակ դեպքում անօրինական է:

----------

Ինչուիկ (14.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժամանակակից գրականություն թարգմանելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հեղինակից իրավունք ստանալ, հակառակ դեպքում անօրինական է:


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, շա՞տ հեղինակներ կմերժեն նման նպատակի համար մի-մի պատմվածք տրամադրել: Հեղինակների հետ կապվելն՝ իմ վրա: Թող թարգմանիչներն իրենք ընտրեն իրենց հեղինակներին: Եթե հեղինակը մերժի, նոր արդեն կմտածենք, թե ինչ ենք անում: Եթե նախագիծը հաստատվի, մասնակիցներ ու ֆինանսավորողներ լինեն և այլն, ես կկարողանամ այն գովազդել ինտերնետում, լոգո ու այլ բաներ կմտածեմ, կկապվեմ հեղինակների հետ, կփորձեմ ամեն ինչ դասավորել լավագույն ձևով: Բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել, քանի դեռ հիմքեր չունենամ համարելու, որ նախագիծը գոնե մեր կողմից կայացման ենթակա է:

----------

Chilly (22.04.2010), Արևածագ (14.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, շա՞տ հեղինակներ կմերժեն նման նպատակի համար մի-մի պատմվածք տրամադրել: Հեղինակների հետ կապվելն՝ իմ վրա: Թող թարգմանիչներն իրենք ընտրեն իրենց հեղինակներին: Եթե հեղինակը մերժի, նոր արդեն կմտածենք, թե ինչ ենք անում: Եթե նախագիծը հաստատվի, մասնակիցներ ու ֆինանսավորողներ լինեն և այլն, ես կկարողանամ այն գովազդել ինտերնետում, լոգո ու այլ բաներ կմտածեմ, կկապվեմ հեղինակների հետ, կփորձեմ ամեն ինչ դասավորել լավագույն ձևով: Բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել, քանի դեռ հիմքեր չունենամ համարելու, որ նախագիծը գոնե մեր կողմից կայացման ենթակա է:


Հուսանք որ ճիշտ ես ու չեն մերժի  :Smile: 
Զանգակ-97-ի ներկայացրած պայմաններն են հետաքրքիր: Գինը կասկածելի է թվում: Ենթադրում եմ, որ հրատարակչական ու նաև տարածման իրավունքները կարող են իրենց վերապահել: Չնայած դա էլ է երկրորդական հարց, գործընթացի այդ փուլին հասնելու դեպքում ես թերևս կկարողանամ առավել շահեկան տարբերակներ գտնել, գին-որակ հարաբերակցության պահպանմանբ:

----------

Rhayader (14.04.2010), Արևածագ (14.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հուսանք որ ճիշտ ես ու չեն մերժի 
> Զանգակ-97-ի ներկայացրած պայմաններն են հետաքրքիր: Գինը կասկածելի է թվում: Ենթադրում եմ, որ հրատարակչական ու նաև տարածման իրավունքները կարող են իրենց վերապահել:


Զանգակ-97-ի պայմաններն եմ մեջբերել, որովհետև հայրս իրենց մոտ մի քանի գիրք արդեն հրատարակել է (մեկի ֆոտոնյութերի, մյուսի՝ գծանկարների մշակումն ինքս եմ անց կացրել, այնպես որ այս գործում փորձ ունեմ), այնպես որ կարող էի տեղում ճշտել: Միայն գնային կողմնորոշման համար: Այս պայմանների դեպքում և՛ տարածման, և՛ հրատարակման իրավունքները մնում են ֆիզիկական կամ իրավաբանական անձին, ով տվյալ աշխատանքի տպագրության պատվիրատուն է հանդիսանում: Հակառակ դեպքում հրատարակչությունն ինքը կֆինանսավորեր դա՝ հեղինակին հոնորար վճարելով (ու, շատ ազնիվ հրատարակչության դեպքում, որը Հայաստանում չկա, նաև տոկոս վճարելով հետագա եկամտից): Այսպես ասեմ՝ հրատարակման ու տարածման իրավունքները բավականին թանկ արժեն (ու գրեթե երբեք չեն գնվում մենաշնորհային իրավունքով):

Լավ, անցնենք թարգմանիչների և նյութի ընտրությանը:  Ո՞վ կցանկանա մասնակցել:

----------

Արևածագ (14.04.2010)

----------


## EgoBrain

Շատ լավ գաղափար է :Smile: : Եթե պետք լինի, կարող եմ էջադրումով զբաղվել, որոշակի փորձ ունեմ էդ ոլորտում:

----------

Rhayader (14.04.2010), Արևածագ (15.04.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ես երկու նախագծերին ել մասնակցում եմ:  Թարգմանել կարող եմ միայն ռուսերենից: Հեղինակներ. Ուլիցկայա, Սևելա, Շալամով, Վելլեր:Սրանք ռուս համեմատաբար նոր գրականությունից:

----------

Rhayader (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ռայադեր, կարծում եմ շատ լավ ու արժեքավոր գործ ես նախաձեռնել։ 
Մի կողմից՝ բարեգործությունը, մյուս կողմից էլ՝ հայ գրականության մեջ ներդրում է։ Եթե այս ամենը հաջողվի, շատ–շատ–շատ մեծ գործ արած կլինես /եք, ենք  :Smile: /

Մի հատ նայենք հետ, հա՞ ինչ ունենք՞ Մի քանի հարյուր հայ գրողներ ունենք, մի քանի տասնյակ հանճարեղ գրողներ ունենք, ու այդ մարդիկ եթե չլինեին, մենք հայ գրականություն չէինք ունենա։ Ու հաստատ ավելի լավ ժամանակներում չեն ապրել ու ստեղծագործել, քան մենք։ Միակ ժամանակաշրջանը, երբ մեծ մասշտաբներով հայերեն գրքեր են տպագրվել, եղել է ԽՍՀՄ։

Ինչ վերաբերում է թարգմանությանը... շատ մարդիկ սա դիտում են որպես երկրորդ սորտի աշխատանք, որովհետև քո գործերը հայտնի դարձնելը ավելի ցանկալի է ամբիցիոզ մարդկանց համար, քան ուրիշ մեկի գործերը թարգմանելը։  Բայց իրականում, նախ թարգմանությունը պակաս տաղանդ չի պահանջում, քան սեփականը գրելը, եւ դա նույնպես մի ՄԵԵԵԾ ներդրում է հայրենի գրականության մեջ։ Եթե չլինեն հայերեն գրքեր, որոնք հետաքրքրում են հայ ընթերցողին, հնարավոր է, որ մարդիկ բացի Սահմանադրությունից ու դպրոցական ծրագրից ուրիշ գիրք չկարդան, որովհետև ԱՅԴ ԳՐՔԵԸ ՉԿԱՆ…

Մարկես... մի հատ նոյի թվի թարգմանություն, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, միայն Հարյուր Տարվա Մենությունն է։ Վերջին տարիներին թարգմանվել է Ալքիմիկը, ունենք Հարրի Փոթերի 1 եւ 2 րդ գրքերի թարգմանություն... մնացածից՝ տեղյակ չեմ։

Բայց ասածս բնավ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է այդպիսի "բեսթսելլեր" գրողների թարգմանենք։ 
Շատ մեծ դաշտ կա Ֆենտեզիի–հեքիաթների, ֆանտաստիկայի, սայֆայի ու այլ ժամանակակից գրականության ոլորտում։

Այս գործը կոմերցիոն եւ շահութաբեր, ըստ իս, դարձնել հնարավոր չի լինի, այսինքն միշտ ինչ–որ այլ ֆինանսացորման աղբյուրներ պետք է փնտրվեն, գուցե՝ գրանտեր...
Որովհետև հիմա կարդացող երիտասարդությունը շաաատ–շատ քիչ է։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էլեկտրոնային տարբերակով են մարդիկ նաղընտրում կարդալ։

Իդեպ, իսկ հնարավոր ա արդյոք,էլեկտրոնային կրիչներով հրատարակելը՞

----------

Rhayader (15.04.2010), Արևածագ (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, քո ոմն միտքը, եթե հասկանում ես՝ ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, լրիվ իրականանալի է այս կոնտեքստում :Wink:  բայց դրա մասին խոսելը դեռ վաղ է:

----------

Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի առաջին տասը գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Նոր ստեղծագործական նախագիծ (չափածո)» թեմայից՝ որպես այս թեմայի ստեղծումը պայմանավորող և այն ավելի ամբողջական դարձնող:*

----------

Արևածագ (15.04.2010)

----------

